# Online Comps Are Back 2022- An online competition for anyone! (April 2022)



## baseballjello67 (Apr 14, 2022)

This is an online competition! I encourage anyone, no matter where you live, to try this. No cost, 250 competitors allowed. Have fun!

Let's break some PB's! 

Note: This is not an official WCA competition.

Registration ends in eight days!

Join the discord at https://discord.com/invite/2ppWB7hb


WEBSITE LINK (Everything is there): https://sites.google.com/view/online-comps-are-back-2022/home

Enjoy and I hope to see you on the registered list!


----------



## CornerTwisted (Apr 14, 2022)

link not workiing...


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 14, 2022)

Working now?
Sorry.....


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 15, 2022)

Do we have to join the discord to compete?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 15, 2022)

No, I will post everything on the website as well. It is highly recommended though. Also, hi Luke, I saw you at the Bay Area Comp (the AM one). I am Taran.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> No, I will post everything on the website as well. It is highly recommended though. Also, hi Luke, I saw at the Bay Area Comp (the AM one). I am Taran.


Hello! Do we have to record our solves or just post them on the forums or a website?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 15, 2022)

For all rounds, I will ask you to film them and post them on youtube and share the vid's link w/ me. Thanks!

(I will like all vids and sub to all competitors)

If you do not have youtube, take a video and put it on the discord or email it to me.

If you can't do that, I hope that you don't cheat, cuz I'm trusting you!

Don't cheat, please. In any way.


----------



## j727s (Apr 15, 2022)

not to sound greedy but is there a prize


----------



## Timona (Apr 15, 2022)

Don't think so


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 15, 2022)

No, sorry. I can try to get prizes for 3x3 finals if someone can help me.1


----------



## gsingh (Jul 13, 2022)

did this comp actually happen


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

yes it did


----------

